# Just getting started



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

So I am just getting started into the info full world of reloading and I got the Lyman 49th edition for info. When looking at 9mm for 115 gr its labeled as jacketed HP is this the same data I need for 115gr fmj? There is verry few options for 9mm and this is the only one for 115gr.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Try Speer, Hornady or other reloading manuals. They probably have the correct info for your load. While the load for the FMJ and the JHP may be similar, I would not make any assumptions.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In absolute terms, the reloading equation depends upon bullet mass versus powder load.
Generally speaking, as long as the bullet mass remains the same, then the specified powder load will be appropriate.
So whether the bullet you want to use is a JHP or a FMJ, as long as it weighs 115 grains, the recommended powder charge is correct.

That said, there still are variables which must be addressed:
1. There may be ballistic difference between JHP and FMJ bullets, sufficient to change the expected equation. Start with a slightly-reduced powder charge, and see what happens.
2. You can tell if the load produces too much pressure by examining its fired primers. If the primer is flat, and flush with the case, the pressure may be too high. Other signs apply, too.
3. Lubricated bare lead bullets do not behave the same as jacketed bullets do, so do not think that the same powder charge is still suitable.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

I, and notice I said "I", usually load all copper jacketed bullets, (hp, round nose, flat nose) as FMJ loads, and all cast lead bullets as Lead loads. I do follow the bullet weights exactly.

A little scary just starting out, Lyman's manual should have a few chapters of reading material in it as well.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Since weight (and velocity) are the most important factors in determining pressure, you can use the same data for HP's & FMJ's. When you do that, you have to make sure the COL (Case Overall Length) doesn't exceed the maximum listed in the manual. Some HP bullets are longer than FMJ's, so you may have to seat them a bit deeper. Also, when you change any component from what is in the manual, it's a good idea to reduce the load by 10% to make sure you don't run into excess pressure problems.

But don't use the same data for jacketed and lead. Jacketed bullets need near maximum powder charges to clear the barrel because there is more friction due to the jacket.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Rather than relying simply on the Lyman manual, take a look at the information supplied by the manufacturer of the powder you are using.

Hodgdon - The Gun Powder People for Hodgdon, Winchester or IMR powder

Alliant Powder - Home

Homepage - Vihtavuori

Accurate Powders

They will all have suggested loads. You might also try the website of the manufacturer of the bullets you are using.

All the above may (I must stress MAY) have better, more appropriate information for you, and the information online is more readily accessible.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

All jacketed bullets of a given weight and caliber use the same starting loads. There can be some difference in max load, based on bearing surface and COL, but it is almost always a very small difference.
Most manuals group all jacketed bullets of a given weight and caliber with the same load data—if you want to, check a Hornady manual or others.
Lead and plated bullets use different data.
It used to be that load manuals did not even reference the particular bullet used, as only the weight and caliber and construction was important. Then, bullet and powder and ammunition companies bought each other so now they almost only show loads for their company's bullets and, in the powder manufacturer's cases, only their powders.
If reloading was as complicated as so many beginners think it should be, there never would have been reloading.
Looking at my load compilation for 115gn jacketed bullets, let's look at 231/HP38:
JHP: starting loads range from 3.5-4.7gn and MAX loads range from 4.7-5.7gn.
FMJ: starting loads range from 4.3-4.7gn and MAX loads range from 4.7-5.6gn.
The difference between manuals I ascribe to the gun (chamber/barrel) used, the COL used, and the exact lot numbers of powder, bullets, primers, and cases used.
I start at the lowest starting load I find and work up, as I don't think I have an exact match to any manual. Note that if you had the exact set-up that produced a max load at 4.7gn and started at the start load of 4.7gn shown in one manual, you would be starting with a MAX load. This happened to me twice when I started loading in the early '70s (I am pretty sure that once was a over-MAX load).
Thus, I don't understand folks who START at mid-range and decide that one or two manuals are "too conservative" for them.


----------

